# How often does a horse get kicked and hurt ?



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow. this brought tears to my eyes. Every chance i get i try to be with my horse. Sorry that this happened to you. do you get to ride his brother?


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

im sorry sorry for your love my heart gose out to u


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*Sad to hear*

I’m sorry that Spencer died. That must have been very difficult for your mom to have to tell you such sad news. It sounds like Spencer was a special horse and he meant a lot to you. I don’t know how old Spencer was but it sounds like after Lisa rescued him, he had a pleasant and interesting life surrounded by people that adored him. Maybe someday you will also rescue a horse in honor of Spencer.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

i get to ride his brother sometimes but his brother is 35 so he might not be around much anymore which is sad to think about


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend. I know it hurts to lose one so unexpectedly - believe me.

In answer to your question - horses kick each other with alarming regularity - but serious injuries are extremely rare. Our stallion got kicked square in the jaw by one of our mares - we heard it connect and were just sure his jaw was broken. (he deserved the kick) Daughter had the vet on the phone before I could get Scooter out of the gate. Vet just chuckled and told us to keep an eye on him for any sign of pain and he would come on out. Other than a muddy hoofprint on his jaw, he didn't have anything other than some minor swelling. 

Same mare also laid him flat on the ground when she kicked his rear leg out from under him when he reared up behind her and tried to bite her (no, he wasn't trying to mount her - she wasn't in heat - she was already pregnant). Didn't panic that time, just watched to make sure he got back up - which he did - no sign of lameness at all, so he wasn't hurt. After that, though, he was a perfect gentlemen with the ladies!


----------

